# gonna paint the garage



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i done the walls and floor a while back but its quite boring,

so i put some idea


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

do the floor a nice red colour and put some sort of colour in the the walls :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

and come up with these


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> and come up with these


now thats cool :thumb:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

I really like that.

P


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I just wish I had a garage...... , never heed the graphics......

Full marks 'though for the decoration. :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

bit more colouring in

plus drew a tony montana and a dylan


hope i dont run out of paint:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry havent replied to the txt m8 only come back from hols today but that looks the mutts nutts m8, fair play to you you been a busy boy.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> do the floor a nice red colour and put some sort of colour in the the walls :thumb:


Thought that was gonna be to easy for Tanner :lol:


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice 

One question. Are you keeping the punch bag? lol


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

YEAH WHAT IM GOING TO DO IS FIT A HOOK CENTRE OF THE WORKSHOP AND STORE THE BAG IN THE OTHER PART OF THE damn just looked up:devil:

then i can pull it out and put it away nice and easy


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Done This The Weekend Too


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You are a proper little artist Tanner in you, cracking m8


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i you wont be saying that when ive filled all my walls , and im down your garage:wall:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> i you wont be saying that when ive filled all my walls , and im down your garage:wall:


any time m8, you gotta paint them white first tho:lol:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh done these on canvas too


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

*Update*

just inherited this new garage when i moved and got a drive now too:thumb:

stupid porch thing though:devil:

sorry that middle pic is from work not related


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks really good mate, not something you see in every garage


----------



## spoiltbrat (Jul 24, 2010)

nic work dude


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

that tap looked lonely



HOT TAP BABY:thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

1 problem you cant turn the hot temp down on my boiler and my karcher only handles 40 

good for filling buckets


----------

